# Decluttering/rearranging shop (What fun!)



## Steveg1 (Jan 17, 2012)

In the beginning there was the shop. Over the years it accumulated more and more stuff; machines, parts, lumber, unfinished projects…well you get the idea. I have decided that it is no longer okay to just push stuff around, I need a plan. My shop is in the basement of my home. It is 10 1/2 feet wide by 28 feet long. Most, but not all my machines are on mobile bases. Here is my first request.

My 24 inch Delta Milwaukee scroll saw needs a mobile base. I have a huge box of inherited casters and thought I'd simply put them on the base. I did that last night and the machine is no longer steady, though the front casters lock. Since this machine base is standard on many Delta machines, I thought someone might have a good way of keeping it both mobile and stable.

My table saw, a 60's era Craftsman 100 is on wheels, but they don't lock. It's time to seriously revisit a better mobile system for the saw.

I just bought a dust deputy and need to box in the table saw for dust collection. The saw has a number of curves and sits on a rather unique (original) stand and before I go about building the box, would like some ideas on how to proceed. My thoughts, cribbed from Fine Woodworking May/June 2009, include an outfeed table that extends past the motor. The box enclosing the motor hangs from the outfeed table. This design makes me think about including my router table with the table saw. Suggestions please.

I will have many more questions, but these are the ones I want to solve first.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

That linked belt everything you hoped it'd be? It's on my short list, putting a linked belt on my vintage Craftsman. I'm hoping it reduces noise and vibration… Did that happen in your application?


----------



## Steveg1 (Jan 17, 2012)

I wish I could answer that question, but the linked belt is brand new. It is really my first step in boxing in the motor housing for dust collection. I was reading that to decrease the enclosure size you should raise the motor as much as is reasonable. I went right out and bought the belt. I haven't cut anything with this belt in place. I just ran the saw with the new belt to see if it would stay on the pulleys and not fly around the shop. I can't say anything more about it at this point.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I wish I had brilliant answers for all your questions. I don't. But, I have an opinion I will share.

In general, I do not like moving machines around on casters. I set my TS in place and hope to never move it. I sort of designed the rest of my shop around the table saw location.

The only big, floor mounted machine I have with casters is my jointer. It is a Grizzly and it came with a built in caster system. With that caster system, the machine normally sets firmly on the floor. You lift the machine up onto a caster wheel to move it - then you set it back down firmly on the floor. I think that is the only acceptable caster system. A locking wheel on the casters is not sufficient to keep a machine stable.

You can buy a platform for under the machine with a caster set that uses the "lift to move" approach. They are of varying quality. I have one under the table my drum sander sets on. It is seldom moved and almost always in the down position. I don't like the fact that the table top is not level.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I can't think of anything more frightening than a TS without locking devices on the casters.
Build a box base with vac capabilities. The base you have could by adapted to that need by adding a top, a floor, and "walls" with vac attachments. I have a Shop Fox moble base on my TS. It works well.
Bill


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Re Scroll Saw - Would it be possible to take the two casters off the front, so when you want to move it, simply lift the front and push/pull it - the rear casters will do all the work? Some kind of handle attached low down will act as a lever so you can raise the front for moving it easily.
Re table saw. Can you replace the casters with braked ones with rubber tyres? I wouldn't like to take a chance on a TS that wasn't at least braked.
If you've still got a wobble with any of the machines, chock the wheels with wedges. (or a level it with a folded up beermat).


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Re: Casters - If you have all four swivel, then all four need locks.


----------



## Steveg1 (Jan 17, 2012)

As I rethink my shop space, it would probably be okay to move my scroll saw to a corner and leave it off casters entirely. Maybe the table saw as well, especially if I place it against a wall leaving room to move around it (this shop is really narrow).

I have two extensions on the right and one on the left. Do any of you have opinions on that configuration?


----------



## Steveg1 (Jan 17, 2012)

I agree that locking the wheels on a ts is crucial. I have been living with this one unlocked for about twenty years. It moves rarely, but not never. That's why I'm looking to get it off the wheels and onto some type of mobile base when I have to move it.


----------



## tbird1963 (Jan 3, 2012)

Steve I know what you mean by having to consolidate. I have had my shop now almost 3 yrs. All the machines I have in my 10X20 shop are not movable. I think wheels and small mounting table is going to be my best friend as someone on here told me, Im beleiving that now. I took out my radial arm saw since I have a small 10" table saw that works just as well. On another note I combined my tablesaw, disc/belt sander, and router. That alone saved me some space because its compact I just had to cut a 1" thick board to mount the tools to it and then attach it to a stand, next when I get some extra money is buy some locking wheels to attach to that. Good Luck and remember if you have tools that do the same job, save them for later when a machine goes out on ya


----------



## Steveg1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Warren,

I'd love to see a picture of what the table saw, disc/belt sander and router combo look like.

Steve


----------

